
Jerry Ting, Founder of Evisort, How to Transform the Legal Industry with AI - dyakobovitch
https://www.humainpodcast.com/jerryting-apple
======
dyakobovitch
Jerry Ting, Founder & CEO of Evisort, an AI-powered contract analytics
platform that automates contract review and management, shares on the HumAIn
Podcast the changes in the legal tech industry.

\- Jerry Ting is a Lawyer by background from Silicon Valley

\- Document Review can be automated in the Legal Tech industry

\- Corporate Law can be improved in-house with Artificial Intelligence

\- Evisort received its Series A funding by M12 and Vertex

\- Contract Law powered by AI can accelerate deals, close contracts, and
improve automation

\- Vendor management can be improved with Evisort

\- Scanned contracts with AI and machine learning can improve workstreams with
Salesforce, WorkDay and SAP

\- From Harvard Law School to Evisort, Jerry Ting is focused on practical ai
that delivers value to law firms.

\- Jerry Ting is selected for Forbes 30 Under 30

\- An increase in verticalized AI applications will augment human jobs at
work.

